# Pure power vs critical mass



## Raisin Jackson (Nov 17, 2009)

Trying to choose between the 2, obviously looking for a high yeilder.. I've read the ppp is a pure sativa, where the cm is indica. I can order ppp feminized, cm is only offered as a standard, so I favor cm for not being pure sativa, but like ppp being offered as feminized. The big question is yeild and quality, best bag appeal while being a pleaser and still yeilding big for me. This won't be my personal stash, that'll probably always be Jack herer and bobo.

Any opinions from those who've tried them? I've smoked and grown big bud and was actually quite surprised at the quality, but dissapointed with the yeild. This will be hydro grown.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 5, 2009)

I grew out ppp this year outside. See my gj. I lost half of one when hard rains split the main stalk right down the middle. It also got powder mold late in flower. I ended up harvesting a couple weeks early. Yield was good at 603 for 1.5 6 foot plants. Nice sativa buzz, good tasting, too. It was going to be almost November before she was ready. That is too late for me here. Hope this helps.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 5, 2009)

I grew critical mass afew yrs ago outdoors...it's good pot (7 out of 10), with a decent yeild (7/10), I would say compareable to Big Bud...it was not my best yeilder though by far.  My best has been Mango, but I don't know if I would attempt to grow it indoors.  Outdoors it got to like over 8 ft...it was huge!  When I did the Mango though it came from KC, I see now that some of the other breeders have taken it, and may have stabalized it to be shorter for indoor.  I know Mango was not on your list,...lol sorry.  Critical is decent if your growing it for commercial reasons, but I have gotten the same to sometimes better yeilds off of NL#5...I don't know what it (CM) would do inside??


----------

